# Candle making question



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm curious if anyone with experience in candle making can share with me the difference/preference between silicone molds and metal molds when candle making with beeswax. Details are greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

I had a lot of trouble removing the candles from my metal molds ended up having to heat lightly with a torch and it left streak marks on the candles.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

There is a spray release you have to spray inside your metal molds before using. Very consistent shape/size with metal.
Silicone can just be popped out, but over time the molds will change shape a little. I use silicone for tarts and metal for tapers. I use jelly jars for jar candles.


----------

